# Whats Does Hg Mean



## xEdenx (Mar 7, 2007)

everyone keeps saying this is my HG and i feel like a moron cause i dunno what it means hahahaha! I need to brush up on my MUT lingo!:moa:


----------



## emily_3383 (Mar 7, 2007)

holy grail?


----------



## xEdenx (Mar 7, 2007)

maybe i have no idea...does that fit the sentence "this is my HG foundation"

hmm i have no idea. :laughing:


----------



## Ashley (Mar 7, 2007)

It means "holy grail". It's used to denote someone's favorite item, something that works best for them. Hope that helps!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## StereoXGirl (Mar 7, 2007)

That's right. HG means Holy Grail.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

It just means that it's the product that has all the qualities that you've been searching for...like it's the perfect product for you...if that makes sense. lol.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## xEdenx (Mar 7, 2007)

Ohhhhhhhh ok ok!!! It all makes so much sense now hahah i had thought of pretty much every other combination of words that dont even make any sense. hahaha

Thanks ladies!!


----------



## Saje (Mar 7, 2007)

Theres a whole list of abbreviations you can look at at the top of the site. HTH (hope that helps)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheJadedDiary (Mar 7, 2007)

Ooh. thankyou for asking  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> i was too shy to ask


----------



## SherryAnn (Mar 7, 2007)

Don't worry! I didn't know what it was either. I had to go look at the abbreviations listed in the top of the page here at MUT!


----------



## Titty (Jan 22, 2008)

Thank you for asking! This was really helpful. Now I know what that means, and several other abbreviations that I've heard used.


----------



## andrrea (Jan 22, 2008)

Hey if you look on the top of the forum (under the log out button where the Welcome username is) you'll see a link for all Abbereviations used on the forum. I too was confused!!


----------



## pinkmacprincess (Jun 3, 2008)

It means Holy Grail. Usually referring to something someone cannot live without. Isnt the English language getting out of hand? LOL


----------



## princessP (Jun 4, 2008)

I didn't know what that meant either. Thanks for asking.


----------



## Tyari (Jun 4, 2008)

thanks for asking!!! I've been wondering that but never thought to post it... thanks again!!


----------



## classylass (Jun 4, 2008)

ahhh now it makes sense! lol


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 10, 2008)

yea i didn't know what it used to mean but i have so many hg's now that i can live without lol


----------



## GaiaPoppy (Jun 10, 2008)

LOL :applaus:

The age of MSN and text messaging, huh.

I just figured out the meaning of HG a few days ago myself! I was too lazy to start a thread/search. Haha.


----------



## magneticheart (Jun 11, 2008)

Thanks for asking! I've never known what that meant lol! (I also never knew about the abbreviations list! You learn something everyday  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)


----------



## Brigitte031 (Jan 23, 2009)

This is so funny. (I know it's an old thread...) but I am so glad I looked it up. I actually GUESSED holy grail, but that just didn't seem to make sense so I thought that couldn't be it. But that answers my question!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 23, 2009)

the one I hate is lemming.

I know what people mean when they say that, but I don't really understand why. It just doesn't make any sense to me, LOL


----------



## Brigitte031 (Jan 23, 2009)

Lol, it explains in this thread why lemming is used... I just learned this one, too. It's kind of awkward!! Hahaha... never used the word myself and not sure I want to start.


----------



## pinksugar (Jan 23, 2009)

well, that meaning makes sense, but I still think it's a retarded word. LOL


----------



## Darla (Jan 23, 2009)

all this makes me think of is the quest for the Holy Grail!







thanks to Monty Python and probably Indiana Jones too!


----------

